# nyquil/tylenol



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

can taking nyquil before bed or tylenol pm while being sick have a negative affect on muscle gains?


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2010)

anabolism is pretty much last on the list in terms of biologically processes


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 3, 2010)

Being sick has a negative affect on muscle gain.  Much more so than nyquil ever will.

Rest, get better.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.bodybuildingweb.net/blog/aspirin-other-pain-killers-effects-on-muscle-growth/


tylenol, advil, etc. = lowered protein synthesis ^

Fuckkkkk

Haven't slept good the last 2 days due to my cold..I feel even though studies prove it does lower protein synthesis, I'm guessing the much needed and better sleep will make up for it.


----------

